# post ur websites here



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2010)

post ur websites here and tell what is it about

*www.smallbusinesswebsitebuilding.com/

making a webste and earning money through it

*www.minobo.co.cc/

the best quotes 
and pro pics and pics for tagging on ur social account


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have made website for a College - www.aitglobal.co.in

more over made my own free website www.itdigitalworld.webs.com


----------



## rohanz (Jun 13, 2010)

cmmon people post ur websites

@rajwansh2003  gud 1s.....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2010)

bandla.wordpress.com


----------



## rohanz (Jun 13, 2010)

hey gr8 blog


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 14, 2010)

www.prakashpathak.sixserve.com


----------



## mysticdhaval (Jun 14, 2010)

I have many...
*downloadu.tk/
*arcadestudio.tk/
*wiglingtonandwenksofficial.wordpress.com/
*friendville.tk/

and many more...


----------



## rohanz (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^^hey i think u really like making websites..!!!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 14, 2010)

Here my personal blog. *devrathnd.blogspot.com 

My Website which is in very nascent stage *www.devrathnd.co.nr


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's mine : www.linoob.com && www.abhishekgeek.co.nr


----------



## mysticdhaval (Jun 15, 2010)

@rohanz

Wel no these sites are very old..
Now me making no sites only Games... xD


----------



## rohanz (Jun 15, 2010)

ohhhh

which games??


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 15, 2010)

www.itech7.com is a site operated by me and friends. Its sort of a tech archive with an objective to help comp noobs. Hasn't been updated for quite a while, but I'd like some comments.


----------



## amohit (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh great. I was looking for a place like this to post my S-A-S project.

Visit *advt.0fees.net/advt.swf to see a flash demo of the project. 
It's an Automated Apartment Maintenance Solution" on the lines of apartmentadda or commonfloor.

The website is hosted at *srinidhi.0fees.net, but the access is restricted to members only.

Would appreciate everybody's constructive feedback and business leads 

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## rohanz (Jun 17, 2010)

@The Unknown a vry vry great effort

@DavidCo wow gr8 site..!!!


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jun 19, 2010)

DillDosti - My Website (actually a blog)


----------



## rohanz (Jun 26, 2010)

guyz wat hapenned...????


----------



## maxmk (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello All,

My Website / Blog : eITWebguru - Tips and tweaks of webhosting world

My Wallpaper Website: FUnsaCK.com | Sack of Fun and Wallpapers


----------



## hoodiboy (Jun 27, 2010)

Check it out guys...
My Website : Sishad S


----------



## rohanz (Jun 28, 2010)

@hoodiboy gr8 website...!!!


----------



## prashantvrm (Jul 1, 2010)

*My Tech Blog.

*

```
*starktech.blogspot.com/
```


----------



## kailassreechandran (Jul 2, 2010)

*Website of my class..*

*www.brothersoft.com*www.cetn2010.webs.com


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 7, 2010)

My website
Making your life easier with Windows XP, Windows 7, Ubuntu and other Linux Distributions

My website sitemap
Making your life easier with Windows XP, Windows 7, Ubuntu and other Linux Distributions

I'm totally new at making site so I use joomla to make website.


----------



## rohanz (Aug 7, 2010)

gud website guyz keep the spirt up.....
DigiRoid | Tech Tutorials,Tips n Tricks,Info and Much More… gud 1 but change the background
*gauravs90.co.cc not organized well but a gr8 attempt by a beginner
*gauravs90.co.cc/windows/ error iz comin when i go hre...
Latest Technology News,reviews of gadgets computers etc......etc....etc...... i lke it yr...
Home - CET INDUSTRIAL 2006-10 ur site is gud bt is heavy


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 7, 2010)

rohanz said:


> Making your life easier with Windows XP, Windows 7, Ubuntu and other Linux Distributions not organized well but a gr8 attempt by a beginner
> Windows error iz comin when i go hre...



My front page missing introduction to the site as i haven't found anything interesting to put in there.
As for the error my host is not stable this time and giving random errors and windows section doesn't contain article as of now.
For articles go to these
Bluetooth
Linux


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 7, 2010)

PSYAG- PhotoShop Yag | Latest Photoshop Tutorials
My site for photoshop designers.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Aug 10, 2010)

www.harshdeepsingh.co.in
i build this for just learning and fun....


----------



## rohanz (Aug 16, 2010)

harshdeep

yr kya mast site h.....
mughe bhi bta kaise banayi...

ravi 

gr8 job i think ur updating ur site at regular interval and gr8 work

dont hesitate to give ur sites and visit all of our sites they r very usefull...!!!!!!


----------



## hdsk.23 (Aug 17, 2010)

rohanz said:


> harshdeep
> 
> yr kya mast site h.....
> mughe bhi bta kaise banayi...
> ...



Thanks Ravi.. so u really liked that!!

All that i made with the Lots of work done in Flash with scripting, php and xml (for making it light)....
I keep on changing my site after couple of months. Presently i am working on Blog and Forum.


----------



## rohanz (Aug 21, 2010)

gr88.... btw im Rohan


----------



## j_jindal1 (Aug 25, 2010)

My site Just4Dosti-->Shayari Forum Of Friends, Original Shayri, SMS, Games

and The Knowledge Hut Online IT Discussion Forum


----------



## rohanz (Sep 2, 2010)

guyz tell me wat do u want in a good website.....


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 8, 2010)

Script Thief - Powered by vBulletin
Le.vg - credit card Resources and Information.This website is for sale!
www.fm.vg

My Sites
-S


----------



## rohanz (Sep 8, 2010)

hey guy keep the good work up

@montsa007 fm.vg is not working and is that foroum your site i am quite inpressed...

guys this is the most viewed and most replied thread in online services
who wants this thread to get sticky 
???


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 9, 2010)

@rohanz
Ya Scriptthief is my site
Fm.vg is parked & currently being verified by sedo.
-S


----------



## probir (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome To My Site


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Yes,made this thread sticky.It's a good one.*

@montsa007.Really your site ScriptThief is both well viewed and nice one...How much views do you get daily or monthly??


----------



## newway01 (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's my Tech Forum - TWOMAP - The World Of Mobiles And PCs" &bull; Index page

and one Social Network - Doflirts (Create your own social network!) 

and one more Social Gaming Network - GameWaltz - Your Source for Social News and Networking

and a dozen more, but no space to list them all.. ha ha


----------



## rohanz (Sep 12, 2010)

hey guyz any one wants to make a social networking site i want to make it and make it big and better than fb


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 12, 2010)

rohanz said:


> hey guyz any one wants to make a social networking site i want to make it and make it big and better than fb


Mahn..if you are telling so then you must be knowing that it's just 0.0001% possible.....Making a site even even comparable of Facebook means a site like Google,Yahoo! etc....

If you know web development heavily[very very much] then there's 1% chance......Facebook has 580+million users.Can you cope up with that????
just making a user base of 1 million users is unimaginable but possible.It's just a dream....

Some sites have it's own place of web.eg.Facebook for Social Networking;Google for Searching;Youtube for videos;thinkdigit for Digit mag discussion of course..lol


----------



## newway01 (Sep 13, 2010)

rohanz said:


> hey guyz any one wants to make a social networking site i want to make it and make it big and better than fb



Dont ever try it,mate, Unless you have millions of $$$ to spend on site promotion...I have already burned my hands on it- by making a social network similar to Facebook... Now I realized that its not possible to compete with Facebook and Google's Orkut..Even I'm addicted to FB, lols..


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 16, 2010)

rohan i get like 10 15k a month....dedicated warez board hai na


----------



## subhadeepgayen (Sep 17, 2010)

*pcandweb.com

*Design, Development and Graphics Blog*


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 17, 2010)

montsa007 said:


> rohan i get like 10 15k a month....dedicated warez board hai na


What do you mean mahn?? I can't understand what you wanna say?BTW,how much money do you make by that forum n what's the traffic you receive?


----------



## rohanz (Sep 17, 2010)

guyz if ull think so then ull nvr be able 2 do a big thin

seriously guyz..


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 18, 2010)

@jayant
i didnt create it to make $, we get donations which is used to run the site & distribute the rest as prizes using contests. The forum is all about 10000+ ideas to make money online using black/white/grey hats.
-S


----------



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

jayant i m nt sayin 2 start with a bang


----------



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

jayant u have to update ur blog


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 18, 2010)

@rohanz
Thanks for visiting...Yup,I'll update it nearby everyday...Just stay tuned..


----------



## sshaggy (Oct 20, 2010)

I am a web developer, and currently don't have my own personal websites. But I think I can post some of the websites done by me.
Here they are:
Holme Farm - Pure and Rare Breed Poultry
Official Website of Dasaya Cates
Welcome to ParrotPhernallia
Welcome to Asian Venue Guide

What do you say?? I am skilled na..


----------



## rohanz (Nov 1, 2010)

@sshaggy wow nice site nd yes u are definately skilled..... nd i like the chicken one

@atulhost good site but the prices are a bit high..


----------



## maxmk (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello Guys !!

I recently created a Social news bookmarking site i.e *Sitemarks*

Sitemarks.in is a Social news bookmarking website where user can submit share news, web pages and blog post related to various topics and can generate Traffic for their domains. You can also get Latest Technology News, Internet News, Gadgets News, Gaming News, World News, Social Media News, Life Style News and Entertainment News at one stop


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 27, 2010)

My whole new and awesome Tech Blog is GeekFume

This time, I'm trying to be professional and not just make and websites. 
GeekFume will be updated nearly daily. To know more about its topics, please visit it. It is new so not much contents now but will have in 1 month. About page is not included now due to some reasons. ?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Dec 16, 2010)

Guys here is my Blog *FX Arena Blog* hope u guys will like it , basically my blog is based on Tech ,Giveaways,Reviews (coming soon ) tuts and 3D&VFX stuffs, C&c are welcome.


----------



## skippednote (Dec 16, 2010)

my site InternetXploders


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

^^Happy trolling...err...blogging


----------



## castelinokelvin (Apr 4, 2011)

My Personal Blog: Exploding Thoughts more about technology updates and also it follows on with lot of other updates too.
My Portfolio :Emdees.in Website of a Computer and Laptop Showroom
                  Information on Mangalore city its all about the sweet nice place Mangalore


----------



## rohanz (Apr 7, 2011)

hey guys Great to see that you guys are posting btw I have made a new site Techie Forums


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

psygeist.com

Not yet started but domain is booked


----------



## sankaranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Sankaranand Balaradjou - Web Strategist & Developer my personal site
Sankaranand Blog - Combining tech, life and world! my blog
Pulsebay :: Technology | Consulting | Outsourcing my company website


----------



## cricketinfo (Apr 18, 2011)

MY HOST ME - Free Unlimited HOSting! NO ads! - Web hosting
Mypiratebay (User Generated News) - Home | Mypiratebay!
Main Page - My Great Wiki  -- compleate wiki. about me. 

N8-club - n8 wars!
Piracybay Blog - piracybay.tk

....................................
if u wanna make forums or other website projects with me. i am on!
i need free hosting for hosting mp3 search engiene and free do website!


----------



## mycyberquest (May 18, 2011)

Visit my forums:

SEO Forum
Webmaster Forum

Thanks!


----------



## sunzeal (May 19, 2011)

Mine :-

Knowledge Portal

All Articles 100% Original, i doubt many people does that.


@rohanz :-

nice domain you have for your forum.


----------



## arian29 (Jun 17, 2011)

SmS Crap


----------



## macho84 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine still adding more content and planning a lot 
Nanshare Community - Index


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

My blog - | Digital Sheets

Related to computers, platform used wordpress. Domain name registered from Domain Names, Domain Registration India, Web Hosting, Domains, digit had given a 10% discount coupon code
Hosted on Hostable.com - Anytime money back guarantee. Web Hosting, Linux Web Hosting, Domain Names, Email Hosting by Hostable, they gave away starter plan free for 2 years as an introductory offer
total cost Rs. 90 and Hundreds of hours spent looking for things to write about and building the website


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 23, 2011)

Hardware BBQ A website for PC Hardware components and games Reviews, Previews and Recommendations.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 24, 2011)

MrinTech - MrinTech Features Tips and Tricks, Software Reviews, Tutorials, Internet Happenings, Exam Papers, Information about Computers & Technology


----------



## sunnykinger (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a technology blog : www.takneek01.com


----------



## bongourav (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine : Techrav ! !

P.S. : Anyone interested for link exchange please PM me.


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jul 22, 2011)

Check my ethical hacking blog bro at **roshanhackstudy.blogspot.com* .Also, please give your suggestion


----------



## maxmk (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys check my another website (social bookmarking)Sitemarks.in - Indian Social Bookmarking


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is Mine CGTECHGUIDE
Tech ,  CG and Giveaway  Blog


----------



## sunzeal (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is mine :-

Change India


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler



Tera Geek Tech News


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine is Softronicz.com - Webhosting & Domain Registration


----------



## apptha_team (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi, These are my websites

Apptha.com - Best Extensions, Themes, Templates, Plugins for Joomla, WordPress and Magento
Its an Ecommerce website where you can find all magento extensions and templates, joomla extensions and templates, wordpress templates and extensions.


----------



## techfreek (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, 
This is our Website/blog - Telecom Adda
Its an Telecom,Broadband Related Blog where we Focus on Internet in India.


----------



## kds (Oct 25, 2012)

Krishna Design Studio
Krishna Design Studio: A place where Advertising is all about spicing up your brand and giving it a fresh appeal like never before. With the kind of exceptional skills we have, we are whole heartedly dedicated to create master pieces for our present 

Photoshop Tutuorial
999,999,99 People Love Photoshop | Facebook

Hope u like it


----------



## Dhanishta (Oct 26, 2012)

Great Post rohanz:
check mine:  Magento Website Developer


----------



## Sweves (Mar 18, 2013)

Cell Phone Tracker - The Only You Can Rely On Nowadays - the website is about spy software that you can use for smartphones.


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 10, 2013)

mine-www.weirdangles.com-The Desi Review Aggregator


----------



## msdravi (Apr 13, 2013)

this is my blog:
*lwthacking.blogspot.com

free Premium Wordpress Stuff and Some Amazing Tricks


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's my Tech Journal

*www.digitalarena.co.nr/ (which redirects to the following)

Actually Hosted on digitalarena.bugs3.com (ServersFree.com)


Tech Journal 
Latest tech news


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's mine:
chetansharma.info
Quite unfinished right now. Please suggest any improvements that can be made.


----------



## digitlover (Apr 28, 2013)

mine is a blog about tech
The Tech World


----------



## CyberKID (May 7, 2013)

My Blog: www.metro-greens.in


----------



## sahil1033 (May 7, 2013)

Blog : sahil1033.blogspot.in
Site : www.sahilsingh.in


----------



## rohanz (May 31, 2013)

Long time since I opened this thread. 
My website rohan.im :3


----------



## Davidboon (May 31, 2013)

Here's my Technology blog : Techverse.net


----------



## Dpak1992 (Jul 10, 2013)

check it out....
Wintechguide | Tips & Tricks Galore!

i've made this to those who are not familiar with windows tips and tricks. This website still under construction. If you have any suggestion about it then most welcome.
I'm waiting for your precious opinion.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 11, 2013)

Dpak1992 said:


> check it out....
> Wintechguide | Tips & Tricks Galore!
> 
> i've made this to those who are not familiar with windows tips and tricks. This website still under construction. If you have any suggestion about it then most welcome.
> I'm waiting for your precious opinion.


You need to update the home page of your site. It's still under construction doesn't mean that you would greet your visitors with a blank page.  Do put some content. Moreover, I strongly think, that you can actually make a website for such content on a blogging platform. Do consider this option. Making it a blog could actually help you popularize your site among people (given that you have great content), as there are hundreds of blogging communities for such things, for example indiblogger.in, blogadda.com, and such, which consider blogs and nothing else. Making a blog lets you start with a small website with less content and actually adds to your viewership over the time as you update or add new content on your site (blog).


----------



## Dpak1992 (Jul 11, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> You need to update the home page of your site. It's still under construction doesn't mean that you would greet your visitors with a blank page.  Do put some content. Moreover, I strongly think, that you can actually make a website for such content on a blogging platform. Do consider this option. Making it a blog could actually help you popularize your site among people (given that you have great content), as there are hundreds of blogging communities for such things, for example indiblogger.in, blogadda.com, and such, which consider blogs and nothing else. Making a blog lets you start with a small website with less content and actually adds to your viewership over the time as you update or add new content on your site (blog).



Yes i'll update the home page. It will contain windows tips only. I'm not gonna make this like indiblogger.in or any other.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Jul 21, 2013)

Check this out again......
Wintechguide - Tips & Tricks Galore!

I have changed all the appearance of this site. Now how it looks?


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 20, 2013)

Computer Tips and Tricks

this is my blog


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys check this out and post your feedback and also help me spread the word by sharing it with your friends iCheckGames


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 23, 2013)

My new website:

Indian Traditional Dance

Follow this site on Facebook

Follow this site on Twitter


We are here to explore our indian tradition.
Be Indian.....


----------



## geeknoob (Sep 3, 2013)

*My Blog Geek Noob*

Thanks a ton for allowing we beggars to post our websites and blogs on think digit. It is an honour and I will utilize this opportunity to share My Blog geeknoob.com = UN BLOG DE NICHO NO | UNLEASH THE GEEK WITHIN which helps you to learn almost everything with tutorials and how to DIY guides. Get information and news on various fields as geeknoob.com is a non-niche blog.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 21, 2013)

My site's link is GameSource.tk
It has all the latest game available in the market with their reviews and best price to buy!
A must visit site if you ever wanted to know about any game ...UPDATED DAILY!


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

Android bqbq Blog on android 
its FB page


soms tips for more pageviews?
other then good content(I am trying my best  )


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 17, 2013)

I M Tarun Singh is my blog.I post everything that comes to my mind here.Suggestions are welcome from all.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Android bqbq Blog on android
> its FB page



Ohh 
here is its android app


----------



## technokrats_india (Feb 19, 2014)

TechnoKrats - Professional website design & development, seo company Kolkata, India

Its is a web development company that delivers professional design solutions focusing on programming for usability that brings profit oriented results for your business


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 19, 2014)

if blogs are allowed, then here's mine:

Buy Anime @ Animekart


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 20, 2014)

My latest site: Track Fall in Prices of Flipkart products| With Graphs & Email Notifications 
You can track flipkart products for price drops. Get email notifications, see graph of price changes etc. Share your opinions please ..


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 21, 2014)

*www.sahil1033.com


----------



## srkmish (Feb 21, 2014)

www.dimaagchatu.com

- - - Updated - - -

www.dimaagchatu.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

srkmish said:


> www.dimaagchatu.com



Some nice jokes there.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

Prepvelvet.com

A MBA prep site, started just a week ago, by one of my friend and me. 

Don't forget to check quiz at bottom of the page in number system under blog. Added by my friend, very good feature.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 21, 2014)

AmoghDesai.com


----------



## arjitc (Feb 24, 2014)

imgsea. is my new project for image sharing


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 20, 2014)

Old thread but wanted to keep it alive with my new website:

www.technext.org
The Tech Journal for latest tech news from all over the world.

Please rate guys


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 6, 2014)

Here is my Blog
Techblazr
Gimme ur suggestions on how to improve !


----------



## nipunmaster (May 7, 2014)

*virtual-lexicon.blogspot.in/
This is my website, covering computer tips, information on installing stuff, my views on computers, India and technology, and some how-to guides. Do check it and leave a comment!


----------



## Roopatg (May 28, 2014)

Here is my travel website,where you can book bus ticket online across India: www.ticketgoose.com


----------

